# JTable drucken



## _paule (17. Sep 2003)

hi,

ich möchte die Daten eines JTable drucken.
Mit der Variante des "Bildschirmdrucks" funktioniert das
ganze wohl, nur finde ist das keine schöne lösung.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Daten tabellentechnisch
formatiert zu drucken, ohne einen neuen sichtbaren
JFrame zu erstellen?

gruß _paule


----------



## jptc.org (17. Sep 2003)

hallo,

ich weiss ja nicht ob das hilft aber es gibt da ein Forum in dem das Thema behandelt wurde.

http://www-tcsn.experts-exchange.com/Programming/Programming_Languages/Java/Q_20349411.html#7489364

Wenn das Ganze funktioniert, so poste dies hier bitte, denn ich denke früher oder später werden wohl mehr Leute diese Funktionalität benötigen.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## _paule (17. Sep 2003)

besten Dank. 

Der Link ist goldwert. funktioniert prima. 

gruß _paule


----------

